# new internet provider rules



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

As of the 25th May there are new rules in Europe which say that providers must state the level of service which can be expected, the contention ratios (ie how many users per port) which could slow the service plus many more customer protections.

What's the betting that Telefonica just ignore it all and pay the fines on a regular basis as they have done in the past!

Cynic is fast becoming my middle name where all the internet service providers are concerned!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Happyexpat said:


> As of the 25th May there are new rules in Europe which say that providers must state the level of service which can be expected, the contention ratios (ie how many users per port) which could slow the service plus many more customer protections.
> 
> What's the betting that Telefonica just ignore it all and pay the fines on a regular basis as they have done in the past!
> 
> Cynic is fast becoming my middle name where all the internet service providers are concerned!


Any idea where this information is published?

We used to get an average of 3 to 4 mbs with Telefonica when we were paying for 10, but with Jazztel we pay for 7 and usually get between 5 and 6.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Any idea where this information is published?
> 
> We used to get an average of 3 to 4 mbs with Telefonica when we were paying for 10, but with Jazztel we pay for 7 and usually get between 5 and 6.


just changed to ONO - speed is down about 45, up about 4,2
not too bad


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Living in the Campo is wonderful but there are downsides. We have to use a Vodafone dongle. The promise is 7mb down and 2 up. We actually get less than 4, and about 1 up. Often we are down to next than nothing and their answer is that it is too many people using it and yet they are still actively promoting it in our area!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

[URL="[/URL]

That's supposed to be a 6Mbps download. I'm going to complain


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

*3g maximum speed*

In theory the maximum speed with 3g which is of course what the vodafone dongle is should be around 21Mb. The problem is the number of users and the capping which they now have to state together with the FAP. Unlimited bandwidth doesn't actually mean what it says in many cases.....



mepossem said:


> just changed to ONO - speed is down about 45, up about 4,2
> not too bad


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> That's supposed to be a 6Mbps download. I'm going to complain


mine's meant to be 6 too..............[URL="[/URL]

don't know why it's checking from Madrid - it usually pings to Elda


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

A test on speedtest.net with the IPad has just given
Test Date: May 30, 2011 13:31
Connection Type: WiFi
Server: Elda
Download: 4.03 Mbps
Upload: 1.44 Mbps
Ping: 165 ms


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My ISP, small, unimportant loser, told me, quite openly, when he was installing the system, that "I am from Coventry and I am a racist and proud of it." He was our only option and we have to have internet. We are probably moving end July where we can get a number of other providers. Anybody but him. Incidentally, I've been to Coventry (I wasn't sent there) and I quite liked it.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

oh well, there ARE advantages in living in civilized circumstances


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mepossem said:


> oh well, there ARE advantages in living in civilized circumstances


OK now you've got me seriously jealous


----------

